# Remembering Him



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I have to go back and read your poem later because I'm at work and I'm already choked up just reading your words to your beautiful boy. I wish he was with you too. I lost my Echo just a year ago too (on November 15th) so I know how you feel. You will see him again one day. ....but for now he watches over you smiling at your accomplishments


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm so sorry for your loss of Chopper one year ago. I know that anniversary dates are difficult and my heart goes out to you on this date. Your poem brought tears to my eyes as i thought about my Rhetts passing just 4 short months ago. 

Rest in Peace dear Chopper. You've brought many wonderful memories to your family and they still love you so.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I know how hard the anniversaries are, especially the first one. 

Poem was so very beautiful. 

My thoughts are with you today.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful poem, CM.
No other words are necessary from those of us that sent our pups to the Bridge. I'm just hoping they are all happy and free in Heaven cause I'm really miserable without my boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Choppers Mom*



ChoppersMOM said:


> Here it is, November 27th. Its been a whole year since he left me and it cuts like it was just today. Not a day goes by that I don't think of my Golden prince. It seems that I cannot get through a November without tragedy... I sure could use that coat of pure gold to catch my tears again this November. I bought a new house last week, I wish he were here to see it. He would love it... across the street from the lake, in woods, and chickens next door to chase. It took so long to get here, I was bailing the Titanic with a dixie cup... I made it, but he's not with me to share it. He was by my side through it all... the worst of the worst and he's not around to see the best. His pictures are everywhere, that big spiked collar adorns the mantle. I presumed that a year later the tears would be gone and I would think of him with only smiles, but they're not gone. They come back and they do so often. I only pray that I get to go to his Heaven.
> 
> On this anniversary I can't help but remember back to the days leading up to Chopper's departure. It was during those days that I found this forum and you all found me. The support was amazing and heart-felt. I will be forever thankful to everyone. God Bless!
> 
> ...


Choppers Mom: I am SO GLAD THAT you found us and thank you so much for introducing me to this poem. It gives me such comfort, too, and I know that Chopper and my Snobear and Smooch are together waiting for us.
We will see them, again!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Crying reading this beautiful poem. I understand your pain. The profound pain of loss does go on. Truthfully, I believe we just learn to live with the gaping hole. As I've read many times the pain of the loss is the measure of your love.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Such beautiful words for your boy -I don;t think the pain ever goes we just get a little bit better at coping with it. One year is no time at all to start the healing process, after all they are such a huge part of our lives it is not surprising that we feel so lost and alone without them.

Chopper is with you, he has his place in your heart and that is where he will always be as he walks beside you on his silent golden paws

Mom, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colourful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, Mom, I'm everyplace!
(author unknown to me)

Sleep softly Chopper


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Such a beautiful poem Chopper's Mom. Thinking of you on this incredibly sad day  Chopper's story was one of the first ones I read when I joined the forum and you were so kind to us when we lost Daisy. It really is so horrible losing a best friend and however hard you try it's impossible to feel better. Try and remember the wonderful memories you have of him and remember that he's always with you. I'm sure his spirit has followed you to your new house and he's watching over you everyday.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Remembering Chopper and my Buddy (passed 1 yr ago yesterday, the 26th). They surely are looking down on us and feeling all the love sent their way. I thought that after a year I would be in a better place too, but it still hurts, we still miss them, and the sadness of losing them remains. We lit a candle last night, had a toast in honor of Buddy, and all of the wonderful dogs that have passed through our lives; relatives dogs, our neighbor's and friend's dogs, and these special GRF dogs that we have come to know, love, and yes...grieve for too. Thank God for this forum where we can keep remembering our beloved pets and you all understand! How wonderful is that?!!!!


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all so very much for the kind words and sharing. I found it so very hard to hold back the tears today. It snowed here today, he liked the snow and last year it only snowed one time... On halloween. Today was our first snow of the season, I feel like maybe he was trying to send me a message. No matter what, my life was forever changed all because he chose to have ME in HIS life. For that I am forever thankful for. Many hearts and hugs to all who, like me, lost their heart dogs and special friends. It is a sad bond that unites us but in some cases, it is what brought us together in the first place.

Just a question... I have seen people make recommendations about books on here... Can anyone do that again, I cannot seem to find that thread. One book was written I believe from the Golden Retrievers perspective. Thank you!


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

I am sorry for the loss a year ago. I went back and did some reading and he sounds a lot like my dog. I know how it feels and I think the only thing that helped me get through was taking care of my 8 month old baby girl.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

What a beautiful remembrance poem for a beautiful friend. I know Chopper is watching over you and I believe the snow was a sign from him. 
Tomorrow will be one week since our Oakley went to the bridge so suddenly and unexpectedly. Tears are flowing for you as I read this - I am wondering if this pain and heart ache ever leaves. 
Carol


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Your poem is just amazing, he gave you love,with no strings attached, and you gave him the care, and love he deserved, it is hard losing them, when you are ready think of getting a new golden, to help you heal,and enjoy life on earth.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

We do not need to remember as we never forgot. It takes time to heal the heart, it takes time to dry the tears, but without them it will never be the same. Hugs.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost you precious Mac so young like I lost Chopper. I have a lot of anger over the fact I feel he was robbed of living out his old golden years. Sadly if you look at a picture taken the week before the Lyme nephrosis became apparent and then look at his last picture... He did get to the old golden years far two quickly. He aged so terribly in a matter of days. I am also equally sorry for Oakley's family. The first few days/weeks were the hardest. I couldn't even bring myself to shampoo the carpet in the spots he was so ill in, I didn't want to erase my best friend. I didn't even go home for the first couple days. I did get myself a new golden friend. His name is Boomer. He's quite different from Chopper but he's teaching me how soooo very special each Golden is and that they are all unique. I felt guilty even getting him but then I thought to myself... As much as I loved my Chopper he would want me to love again. He knew that he was the absolute light of my life. He was who I came home too in the early morning after work. He was always willing to sleep the day away with me. Boomer is getting used to this too. It will come with time. And as crazy as it sounds Chopper, even in his sudden passing, was helping me. He made me see things about people I was previously blind to. His leaving me sent my life in a completely different direction... All for the better, except I still miss him each and everyday. The loss of our sweet companions can be such a profound loss that sometimes it's harder than other losses we may experience. I always said if Chopper's story helps one dog make it to his senior years without such a freak occurance ... Then he and I have done our jobs. Bless you all for your support then and your continued support. I make it my personal pay-it-back/forward by checking in on this forum to see if I can give someone the words of inspiration I was fortunate enough to be provided with by so many wonderful, caring people!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am glad you got a new golden to love, post some pictures when you can.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Anniversaries are so hard! Sending healing thoughts your way...


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Your poem is just beautiful and a wonderful tribute. Those days, those first without them, when they have left us are so, so, HARD. Thank you for sharing with us and honoring Chopper. We are all here, and share in your pain, because we all know how it feels to lose something so cherished. xoxoxo Patrice


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

What a beautiful poem (even though I am still crying). Seven is far too young and I know how much it has to hurt that Chopper is not there with you to enjoy your new home which sounds like a paradise for any golden. I'm glad you opened your heart to another dog because you have so much love to share.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This is one of the saddest things I've ever read. Thanks for this.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Anniversaries can be bitter sweet. It is something that Pam (Princess Di) reminds me of these times. We all still cry for our babies and cry with you. 

XOXO- Nathalie


----------

